# Suggestions - Ski Trip to Utah



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry, this reply will be brutal BUT my suggestion is ALTA ALTA ALTA ALTA ALTA!!!!!! Unless you don't like powder....


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

I lived in Part City for 5 years. One thing I can tell you is that Sundance is probably the best time of year to ski at PCMR or Deer Valley. If it snows there won't be a soul on the slopes, everyone that visits that week is there for the film fest. 

You should give Snowbasin some consideration as well.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Alta is the biggest, but I would look at Solitude.


----------



## ryanB (Dec 12, 2009)

Just got finished looking at Alta. Skiing looks good but the places to stay for ski in/out are super expensive and really don't look very nice. Looks like you get a much better deal on a much nicer place at Snowbird.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Here is a link to some decent rates at snowbird...

Snowbird Ski and Summer Resort - Snowbird Hot Deals


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

skiing during sundance is some of the best during the year. The black shirts crowd up mainstreet, but don't ski.

If you are an expert, then go to snow bird and Alta. If you like big fast groomers, deer valley. 

Again, don't let Sundance scare you away. While I hate it because shopping and eating out are a hassle, it clears out the slopes for skiing.


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

Alta. Period. Best day of skiing I've ever had was at Alta. If you can't find "ski in ski out" at Alta itself, just stay at Snowbird or in SLC itself and drive there. Its worth it. Remember, downtown SLC is only 30 mins away.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Ryan-
Not sure which is the 3rd week of January...but Outdoor Retailer Show is there from Jan. 20th to 24th. It is a massive snow sports retail show in downtown SLC....biggest in america.

Not too many of these folks will be crowding the slopes. But it does mean that prices for lodging will be significantly higher in downtown SLC during this time. All restaurants and bars will be jacked. I have been many times.

So if you were wavering on staying downtown, i would not. Your cheaper option would be to stay in Sandy (just at the base of the 2 Canyons (to alta/Bird and Solitude/Brighton). It is cheap but not much to do (suburbia).

I went to Snowbasin for the first time a few years ago and loved it...The top 500 feet of vertical reminds me of Jackson Hole (steep, rock, short hikes to chutes)...it must have snow to go there. Then mellows into incredible groomers and funky terrain (Snowmass, park City, Vail)

Otherwise all resorts are great. Snowbird being the most challenging, followed by the more spread out and quieter Alta. Solitude has all kinds of great skiing and a smaller feel to it. It has steeps and crusiers for everyone in a shorter vertical drop.

None of these resorts have a plethora of restaruants or bars when compared to "typical" mtn towns in Wyoming/colorado.

Drinkiing is not a problem. The beer is weaker unless you buy the beer with a state sticker on it (usually a little extra cash). Cocktails have exactly one shot in them....ask for a sidecar with your cocktail. "gimme a whiskey and ginnger with a sidecar" this means you get your whiskey with ginger and an extra shot of whiskey to pour into your drink. A must do. I normally drink downtwon where you don't need to be "sponsored" by a club memeber anymore since the olympics....at the resorts a club may charge you $5 to become a memeber and be on a sposnors list. They'll tell you at the door...no biggie.

Its all good out there. Even the Canyons has massive terrain and groomers...similar resort to Park City.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

All of the cottonwood areas are sweet. I like Alta the best for the snow and terrain. Some people don't like it because there is a lot of traversing and/or hiking to get to the best stuff. It's really short, but some people just hate to do any work at a ski area. There is some good stuff right off the lift, but not too much.

I've only skied Snowbird a couple times. The tram is kind of a pain IMO, but I hate taking my skis off. Brighton has some fun terrain and Solitude has some good steeps. But the main reason you ski SLC is for the pow.

SLC is probably better for nightlife and cheaper lodging, but you can get screwed in a big dump if they close the road up the canyon. I suppose if that happens you go to PC or Ogden. Plus, they have pretty frequent chain laws that are often ignored, but I have seen people get cited for it. Something to consider with the old rental. It's only 8-12 miles up the canyon.

Never skied outside the Cottonwoods in Utah. Best skiing I've ever done. Bring the snorkel and get some power leashes!


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Growing up in the Utah and have skied PC, DV during Sundance. I agree with the other guys, no body skis during Sundance and DV is a great mtn. A lot of tree skiing and excellent groomers. BUT, if it snows while you are there. I would drive north to Snowbasin!!!!! No lines, big mtn and fresh tracks to be had all day, with a gondola ride from the bottom to the top.

http://www.snowbasin.com/

http://www.snowbasin.com/pdfs/trail_maps/mtn_trail_map_w.pdf


----------

